# Bullmastiff/dogue de bordeaux



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

*I am starting to research these breeds as i am looking toown one of them in the far future but i want to know as much about them as possible, especially health problems and what tests parents should have done before breeding.

I think i am more drawn to the bullmastiff as the dogue seems to have a more squishy face look. Please do not take offence over that comment.

I am not going to own one anytime soon,i just want to find out as much as possible as i have never owned either breed before.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

I look after a Bullmastiff and she's a sweetheart, strong willed though!

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

We had a builder working her with a Dogue a few years back!!! he used to bring her with him every day for about 6 weeks!! I have always liked the Dogues!! but she was very aloof with me! and standoffish!! yet very loyal to her owner!
Still adore the dogs!
DT


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i know someone with 2 bullmastiffs she also had their Mother but she died & they are Gorgeous with fantastic temprements, 1 of my huskies was attacked & bitten by a BM at a show but i still love the breed


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

wonderfull dogs can be very protective


----------



## zanussi (Apr 1, 2009)

My brother had a BM many years ago but she had live outside most of the time because my sis-in-law was scared of her- she shouldn't have been as she was the softest dog ever. My niece was about 2 at the time and used to disappear out of the house only to be found snuggling up with the BM in her kennel! My niece was absolutely devastated when she passed away a couple of years later.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

My neighbour has a DDB Monty and he's just a big friendly oaf really, loves everyone. But you do have to train and socialise both breeds pretty much from day one as any bad behaviour in a dog that big and that powerful would be very dangerous. If you contact breed clubs they'll be more than happy to tell you any health tests the breeds should have and what results. I'm not sure about health problems sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

A woman I work with has a DDB and she is absolutly gorgeous!! I think they are a lovely breed

x


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi. I have two ddb girls which I show. So I'm happy to answer any questions. Ddb vary a lot more in type than vm, so they won't necessarily have a more squishy face but their heads are bigger and more trapezoid in shape. Health wise, they are usually testedfor elbows and hips. They also can have black masks. I know a lot of breeders and can help you if there Is a certain type you are looking for.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Arent both breeds of simular size/weight ? and have simular characterics ?

So i wouldnt of thought theres much to choose between the breeds, apart from on personal characterics. I think Bullmastiffs live longer tho, although that might not be the case.. Both are lovely breeds tho.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Ddb are generally bigger than bullmastiffs, at least the ones I see at shows. They're muchbigger in the head and body. Probably down to personal preference as I prefer the Bordeaux red but I do like the original brindle bullmastiffs a lot but you don't see many of them


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> Ddb are generally bigger than bullmastiffs, at least the ones I see at shows. They're muchbigger in the head and body. Probably down to personal preference as I prefer the Bordeaux red but I do like the original brindle bullmastiffs a lot but you don't see many of them


Hmm

I think its the other way around, i think the bull mastiff is normally around 55 kg , where is the DDG arund 45 KG..

I dont own either dog, but ive looked into both. I think there temperments are simular. Although the Bull mastiff was breed tradtionaly for secrutiy while the DDG as more of an work dog and hunter.. Both dogs are very loyal and defend there owners at all cost, and are both strong dogs - hence need strong ownership. Both rewarding and very loving as well.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

No. Most show dogs are about 70 plus for males and 60 plus for females.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> No. Most show dogs are about 70 plus for males and 60 plus for females.


Really ?

I dunno then, i am just going from my book on "dog breeds" infront of ma PC. The book is a lil outdated, and maybe the breeds have become bigger . I will take your word on this one. Althought dog breeds are smaller than the "english mastiff" arent they ?

I am looking into diff mastiff myself, the most imporant factor for me is there tempermant ? is there any differences in character between the different breeds ? like english, bull mastiff, DDG, Neapolitan, Spanish ect ect


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

I trained a mastif last year he hadnt had a great start in life but once he got to know you he was lovely and very clever once he got used to clicker training. brilliant dog, id have one. I like the dogue de bordeaux too, saw one not so long back at the vets, he was gorgeous an he really didnt want to go in, no amount of bribing or dragging worked, he was lovely too


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

*Thankyou for the replies. I really do like both breeds but i can only have the one in the future lol. I always thought the bullmastiff was taller than the dogue? I go by the height of the dog not the weight. I want to find a breeder of the athletic type in either breed, im really not keen on alot of the show type looking ones tbh. I don't want a short, heavy boned dog, i want an athletic type, slighter built and a decent nose, ie not too squished. I do think it will be a bullmastiff though as flicking through google images i just cannot find a dogue of the type i want bar one and i found the most gorgeous bullmastiff to me. *


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Here are the standards:

Dogue de Bordeaux Breed Standard - The Kennel Club
Bullmastiff Breed Standard - The Kennel Club

Bullmastiffs were gamekeepers dogs, bred to overpower and pin poachers without biting - hence the original brindle colour to camouflage them at night.

DDB were used for hunting, guarding and fighting.

The dogue in the picture doesn't look fully grown to me. My eldest is very athletic, she could jump over the dog gate in my house at 6 months, which is just over a metre tall and she is fairly light boned for a show dog and is only 9 stone. I've attached a picture, she's the nearer one.


----------



## Rackie (Mar 3, 2009)

Do tons and tons and tons of research. Then do some more. Both are a full on breed and you need to be very committed.

Go to shows, speak to owners and find out as much as you possibly can.

My girl (bullmastiff) is 5 months and lots of work. Shes gorgeous, a sweetheart, but lots of work. If you have anything specific you are welcome to message me and I'll help as much as possible (can you PM on this board?). 

Let me know if you have any questions, good luck in your search.


----------

